# Resonance - Computer Game - Music by Nikolas



## nikolas (Jun 22, 2012)

I'd like to share with you a game I worked on.

*Resonance*

A game by Vince XII, brought to you by Wadjet Eye Games



 



It's an adventure game that features around 40 minutes of my music, including the latest song I posted in the music forum.

*Features:*

Four playable swappable characters
A twisting, riveting storyline
Full voice acting featuring Logan Cunningham (Bastion)
Unique long-term and short-term memory systems
Cheat death by rewinding time
A unique and intuitive interface

*image:* http://www.davelgil.com/boe/res/resonance_poster.jpg

*Trailer:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z05LT3MSjts

*Personal note:* The developers and publishers were very open to the music I did, so the soundtrack features some quite bizzare tracks, from thriller, pederecki like clusters, to piano and strings stuff, electron/pop/ some hardcord D&B with some guitars in, a pop/rock song and others. My creativity run for 5 years (the time of the development of the game), and while I moved to a different country, to a different studio, to a different computer, to a different monitor set, to different sample libraries, I can say that throughout these 5 years I did my best for this game, and for Vince (the developer), who I consider a friend.


----------



## Stavros (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice! I like it!


----------

